# Fostering Bunnies!



## BunRabit (Apr 7, 2020)

This weekend I will have the privilege to foster 1 or 2 bunnies as shelters are going through a tough time currently.
I urge everyone to try to help out the shelter pets as they are as scared as we are to be stuck!
I will be updating on here while going through the process!
Today we found out we are allowed to and Saturday we pick them (or just one, we don't know yet) We are currently cleaning out a place to keep them. They will be inside as bunnies should be and we are going to love and care for them until they find their furever home


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 7, 2020)

Awww! That’s so cute! I’ll definitely have to convince my mum to allow me to do this! Do you have any pictures


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 7, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Awww! That’s so cute! I’ll definitely have to convince my mum to allow me to do this! Do you have any pictures


I have two pictures of the fosters we think we’re getting, but we have no idea! Here’s the pictures!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 7, 2020)

They’re so cute


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 7, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2020)

We just adopted rather than foster. 17 bunnies was almost like working again. We gave a home to 42 over the last 2 decades, but only have one left as our health isn't great and we won't be getting better.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 8, 2020)

Nancy, you are the loving, devoted and forever-home angel a domestic pet hopes for. I can relate to your actions and comment.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 8, 2020)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We just adopted rather than foster. 17 bunnies was almost like working again. We gave a home to 42 over the last 2 decades, but only have one left as our health isn't great and we won't be getting better.


I would love to adopt but currently I live with my parents and leaving for college soon enough and they do not want to/ do not have the time to take care of 5 full time. So, we’re just going to foster for awhile! Thank you for helping all those buns though!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 8, 2020)

Seven years old and at the shelter makes me sad, however grateful that you'll provide a foster home for any bun who's been deposited at the shelter. One can always determine that a fostered bun fits best staying with you permanently. Flunking a foster assignment is a win-win for you both.

Those shiny cubicles make me sad. OTOH, they have a safe roof overhead, they are spayed and neutered, and from your post you care deeply about these quiet and misunderstood pets. Check the Petfinder listings; there are never enough homes for the amount of pets produced. - I've seen many tags disappear from the cubicles when a shelter euthanized due to over-capacity conditions. Thank you for giving somebun affection and adding your caring heart! 

My avatar girl was saved from a euth call b/c the shelter needed to focus on the intake of 185 cats. They were treating her for fleas after she came in as a stray capture.

Will watch for updates! Cuddles to whomever you guardian,


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 8, 2020)

TreasuredFriend said:


> Seven years old and at the shelter makes me sad, however grateful that you'll provide a foster home for any bun who's been deposited at the shelter. One can always determine that a fostered bun fits best staying with you permanently. Flunking a foster assignment is a win-win for you both.
> 
> Those shiny cubicles make me sad. OTOH, they have a safe roof overhead, they are spayed and neutered, and from your post you care deeply about these quiet and misunderstood pets. Check the Petfinder listings; there are never enough homes for the amount of pets produced. - I've seen many tags disappear from the cubicles when a shelter euthanized due to over-capacity conditions. Thank you for giving somebun affection and adding your caring heart!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I was sad when I read the one is 7 years old. I don’t even know if these two will be the ones I will be getting. I’ll be litter training them if they don’t know that already and we’ve been on Petfinder a lot and been in contact with a few shelters and we finally found this shelter who desperately needs fosters so we wanted to help and we’re excited to welcome them into our family 

The shelter did say if we want to adopt we will have first dibs since we are going to be their foster family.

I’m excited because I have never fostered before so this is going to be an experience!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey guys! I got everything for the bunnies today and set up their enclosures. Since we don’t know if they are potty trained they will be in these pens while being let out supervised during the day! Also I have not added the hay, food or water yet! Don’t worry we didn’t forget about the hay!




Also we might be able to pick them up tomorrow! We are going to call and ask when the shelter opens in the morning!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 9, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice setup!


----------



## Button (Apr 9, 2020)

Im sure i speak for others when i say this... I would love to hear how they do when you get the and see pictures!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 9, 2020)

We are getting them Saturday so I’ll update then. But I have a question, does anyone know any DIY toys that I can make for them? I don’t want them to be bored


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 9, 2020)

I do all kinds of DIY toys (see pictures) and this link is super helpful: How to Weave a Willow Ring (DIY Willow Toys).


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 9, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I do all kinds of DIY toys (see pictures) and this link is super helpful: How to Weave a Willow Ring (DIY Willow Toys).


Thank you! I’m definitely going to try some of these


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 9, 2020)

This is awesome, you're a rabbit superhero! Keep us posted on how it's going, they're going to be so lucky to have you


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello! Im so excited because its less than a day until I get them and meet them!



For each I added 2 cardboard boxes to hide in and I added 2 cardboard barriers just in case they hop onto the top of the cage and try to escape! I will be adding the hay, food, and water the morning before I go and meet/ pick them up. I didn’t notice the duct-tape so I’m just about the remove that from the one box


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Apr 10, 2020)

It's great that your fostering for the shelter!


----------



## Hollandblaze03 (Apr 11, 2020)

_those are such amazing setups. The rabbits you are fostering will be so Lucky to have someone like you taking care of them! Just be careful because the last time I tried fostering, I ended up adopting both of them! My boys Percy and buster_


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello guys! Meet bearbear (brown) and Oakley (black)




They are both 6/7 months old and are both neutered males!


----------



## Hollandblaze03 (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh my goodness!! They are so cute!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Adorable!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 11, 2020)

So cute.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 11, 2020)

Hollandblaze03 said:


> _those are such amazing setups. The rabbits you are fostering will be so Lucky to have someone like you taking care of them! Just be careful because the last time I tried fostering, I ended up adopting both of them! My boys Percy and buster_


Haha thats true! They are adorable! I just know 5 bunnies may not fly with my parents so we’re going to look for a great home for them!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 11, 2020)

So far we have learned that Bearbear is way more outgoing than Oakley. Oakley is very timid and Bearbear is already getting very comfortable


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 11, 2020)

They are so cute!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 11, 2020)

So adorable. 
I love them.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey everyone! Even though it is only the second day of knowing the two fosters, I have noticed that there are territorial issues with Bearbear. If we try to clean up he tries to bite our hands or the scooper, as well as makes a little grunt noise.

I have never had a bunny who is territorial and was wondering if anyone knew anything that can help break that habit?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm guessing he is neutered? It might be that he can smell Oakley. Theo is sometimes aggressive (he will come at my hands when I am cleaning but he never nips or grunts). It is mostly when he is in a bad mood. I normally tell him "No" and will gently press his head to the floor. Since I know he won't hurt me, sometimes I just ignore it, or will push him away. He rarely comes at my hand anymore.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 13, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm guessing he is neutered? It might be that he can smell Oakley. Theo is sometimes aggressive (he will come at my hands when I am cleaning but he never nips or grunts). It is mostly when he is in a bad mood. I normally tell him "No" and will gently press his head to the floor. Since I know he won't hurt me, sometimes I just ignore it, or will push him away. He rarely comes at my hand anymore.


Thank you so much! I will try that!


----------



## Button (Apr 13, 2020)

Hope all is well for you. How is everbunny fitting in so far? I have been wondering about you with your foster buns and couldnt wait to ask any longer? Any questions or couriousities (dont think that is spelled right) so far?


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 13, 2020)

Button said:


> Hope all is well for you. How is everbunny fitting in so far? I have been wondering about you with your foster buns and couldnt wait to ask any longer? Any questions or couriousities (dont think that is spelled right) so far?


Everyone is great! They seem to love the pens and have seen a bunch of binkies! They love running on the couch. We’ve been working on stopping the aggression of Bearbear and its going alright. Oakley is scared of real loud noises and prefers to hide in the cardboard boxes. We own a dog and they are quite scared of the dog, so that’s something they’re getting used to.

As well as all of that I have a feeling Oakley is a bit older than Bearbear. I feel this because of when I clipped their nails (which were sooo long) Oakleys looked much more like my older rabbits and Bearbear’s looks more like a young rabbits. I’m not quite sure how to tell their age but we were told they are the same age but they were surrendered due to too many animals in the house. So, we have no way to know for sure how old they are. I guess it’s just a feeling that Oakley is older


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 13, 2020)

Here are two new pictures of each cutie!


----------



## Button (Apr 13, 2020)

BunRabit said:


> Here are two new pictures of each cutie!View attachment 46521
> View attachment 46522
> View attachment 46523
> View attachment 46524


They look so comfy! Glad to hear they are doing good! Its so sad what some animals have to go through... Give them each love from me!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 13, 2020)

Also everybunny I have an instagram where I post about my bunnies and its username is BunRabit if you would like to see daily updates of them


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello! We did a good cleaning of their pens today since Bearbear is not litter trained at all. I have found that Oakley is though, so that’s a good sign!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 15, 2020)

Are they neutered? He is probably marking his territory since a male is being housed right beside him.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 15, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Are they neutered? He is probably marking his territory since a male is being housed right beside him.


They told us they are both males and neutered


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 15, 2020)

Ok, since Bearbear is being aggressive and not litter training, he is being territorial. He is being aggressive because Oakley is being housed right beside him and he feels threatened. It is also possible that when you touch something of his, you might smell like Oakley. Normally two neutered males will fight or mark their territory. 
The reason he won't litter train is that he is marking his territory. I would leave the poops during the day and pick them up at night. All pee should be soaked up by a paper towel and put in the litter box. The area where they peed then should be cleaned with a vinegar/water mixture.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 15, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Ok, since Bearbear is being aggressive and not litter training, he is being territorial. He is being aggressive because Oakley is being housed right beside him and he feels threatened. It is also possible that when you touch something of his, you might smell like Oakley. Normally two neutered males will fight or mark their territory.
> The reason he won't litter train is that he is marking his territory. I would leave the poops during the day and pick them up at night. All pee should be soaked up by a paper towel and put in the litter box. The area where they peed then should be cleaned with a vinegar/water mixture.


Thank you! I’ll definitely be doing that


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 17, 2020)

New pictures of the two


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 17, 2020)

I love Bearbear's colors! The brown is gorgeous! Of course, Oakley is cute too.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 18, 2020)

Hiya everyone!

Just a quick little update on the fosters. Bearbear likes to rearrange everything including his food dish so we have just been putting his pellets and veggies into his litter box freely. His bowl is still there, but I’m going to have to figure out how to keep it down

Both Oakley and Bearbear like to go on top of the cages and it’s cute when they hop up at the same time haha.

In addition to that we are still trying to teach Bearbear to use his litterboxes and it’s going okay. He does use it a little but which is good. We also think he smells the other bunny, besides Oakley, in this room, and that could affect it

Thank you everyone for all the support so far in this journey! If anyone knows anyone who is in Pennsylvania and would want to adopt these two, the applications are open for both. I do not believe they will accept applications/ say who gets the pet until the shelter re opens, but they do indeed have the option to put your application in. Also, they don’t/ probably shouldn’t be adopted together. Especially since Bearbear is so aggressive


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 20, 2020)

Eating greens!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello everybody

I noticed that Bearbears pee is redish and was wondering if anyone knew what this meant?


Ignore the  but it looks red like blood

I just read a little on it and it says its normal to be a little red colored? Is it normal?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 22, 2020)

Red pee is very normal. The color changes because of the pigment in their food. As long as there are no streaks of blood in it, I would not be concerned.


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello everybunny!
Today was a really good cleaning day and we went out and bought another litter box for Bear bear! 


This is now his setup, because he uses the bathroom in the spot of the new litter box.



This is still Oakleys but he is litter trained so we are happy about that!

Also I just gave them their pellets which is why they’re just there


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 27, 2020)

That is I nice set up.  Do you let Bear Bear run around? 

He is so cute!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 27, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> That is I nice set up.  Do you let Bear Bear run around?
> 
> He is so cute!


Yes they both get free roam for part of the day. Bearbear isn’t potty trained yet so he goes to the bathroom on inconvenient surfaces!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ok, just wonted to make sure they got lots of room to run around. 
Have a great day!


----------



## BunRabit (Apr 28, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Ok, just wonted to make sure they got lots of room to run around.
> Have a great day!


No worries! I’ve owned bunnies since I was around ten, so about 8 years. I currently own 3 and are fostering two. Thank you for looking out for the little guys but they’re happy and healthy and get lots of cuddles, attention and room to binkey!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 28, 2020)

You are welcome!


----------



## BunRabit (May 5, 2020)

Hello everyone. It has definitely been awhile. Lots of things going on. We have almost had the fosters for a month! This means they are headed back to the shelter on Monday the 11th. We will call and see if they want us to keep them any longer, but my guess is we will say our goodbyes on Monday


----------



## BunRabit (May 8, 2020)




----------



## BunBun71 (May 8, 2020)

I love her/him.


----------



## BunRabit (May 8, 2020)

They’re both males!


BunBun71 said:


> I love her/him.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 9, 2020)

Bunbun is a male too.


----------



## BunRabit (May 9, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Bunbun is a male too.


I own 2 males and 1 female. These two are my fosters and are also males!


----------



## BunRabit (May 12, 2020)




----------



## BunRabit (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have not updated in quite awhile. Some of you know all of them came down with snuffles, and some of you know I lost one of my bunnies and that has been hard. But today the fosters went back to the shelter. 

Very sad to see them go but I am happy that I could help them. I hope to whoever gets these two love them like I did and would if they were mine. 

This has been an amazing experience and I encourage everyone on here to help out if they can


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 12, 2020)

BunRabit said:


> Hello everyone. I have not updated in quite awhile. Some of you know all of them came down with snuffles, and some of you know I lost one of my bunnies and that has been hard. But today the fosters went back to the shelter.
> 
> Very sad to see them go but I am happy that I could help them. I hope to whoever gets these two love them like I did and would if they were mine.
> 
> ...


I love your rabbit.


----------

